# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  استنفار عاجل للدعاء بنية كشف الكرب عن شعب البحرين

## عاشق 280

*استنفار  عاجل للدعاء بنية كشف الكرب عن شعب البحرين الأعزل:**@ **- * 
*1- قراءة  دعاء الثغور**@ *
*2- قراءة  دعاء الجوشن الصغير**@ *
*3- قراءة  سورة الفيل 50-100 مرة**@ *
*4- ذكر  {الله} 66 مرة**@ *
*5- ذكر {لا  إله إلا الله} 100 مرة**@ *
*6- ذكر {يا  جبار} 100 مرة**@ *
*7- ذكر {يا  يد الواثقين} 100 مرة**@ *
*8- ذكر {يا  شديد البطش} 100 مرة**@ *

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم فرج عنهم
اللهم فرج عنهم
اللهم فرج عنهم

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

الله يفرج عنهم وينصرهم على اعدائه واعداء رسوله .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا رب يا رب فرج عن اخواننا في البحرين

----------

